
These 50 Startups May Be the Next ‘Unicorns’ - LukeWalsh
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/10/technology/these-50-start-ups-may-be-the-next-unicorns.html
======
godelmachine
Glad to see a couple of them are from India.

